# nec+RW nd-2100ad Power Calibration Error



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have a combo cd/dvd writer and i can burn cd's but when i try to burn dvd's with nero i get a power calibration error and it stops burning, i have tired different disks and cleaned the eye as well. do i need a new driver?? or firmwar?
i have tried the nec website and there is nothing

please help

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Welcome to TSF :smile:
Hers what Nero has to say about that error...it could be a lot of things that generate this type of error. A firmware update is always nice. You tried different discs but it still might be the discs..
Being a Dell, I wouldn't swap around the cables as your drive probably worked before, so it should work now. I will assume you are following proper burning procedures and not multi-tasking during a burn and your HDD is defragged.

Try the firmware update and if you still have problems, post a Nero Infotool(it's in the toolkit) output. Run the tool with a blank disc in the drive, then click the diskette icon in the infotool toolbar and save as a .txt file, making sure all 8 boxes are checked. Attach to post using the 'manage attachments' button in the 'go advanced' reply window. Also save and attach that same way an error log if you can.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

my computer is actually a compaq presario not a dell

should i still try the firmware upgrade?

thanks alot

ryan


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
My bad about the dell/compaq thing...I saw the 'd' end letter and did some googling and found your drive was available as a dell installation and I assumed... :redface:

I would still recommend going to the compaq website (now owned by HP) and get that firmware update. Then follow the rest of the instructions.

keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i went to the compaq website and there is 2 driver downloads but they are for different dvd burners

this is getting frustrating as i can not burn anything at all and it has been a week i have been trying, i have emailed compaq

do u know what else i should do , i think i need a download of new firmware but do not know where to go

any ideas ??

thanks alot

Ryan


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...product=425917&dlc=en&softwareitem=pv-24972-2

here is a link to one update

should i or no the dvd burner is a little different??

thanks


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi or should i try to flash it with something

is that good or no?

what do u reccomend?

thanks

Ryan


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Funny about your drive...did this drive come with this system? Do not flash your drive with any firmware that is not specifically for your drive...very bad things will happen

Don't worry about the firmware flash for now. Just do the nero infotool thing with a disc in the drive. we can go from there


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi, ok yes the dvd writer came with my system

i have attached the file from nero info tool as well

here it is

please get back

thanks alot


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Does your burner recognize and/or play any DVD disc? 

Couple things for you. Try going "start>(right click on)my computer>properties>hardware>device manager>IDE/ATAPI controllers>" then find the channel your burner resides on. Your infotool says Primary and it has your HDD as secondary, but that is very unusual. So click on both primary and secondary, then 'advanced settings'. The 'current transfer mode' will say 'not applicable' if there is no drive connected. This is to see which channel you have your two ROM drives connected to. Then right-click on the channel with your ROM drives and choose 'delete' and reboot your computer. This will allow windows to redetect your drive and maybe fix your problem. Try another burn.

Keep us posted with your progress. There are a couple more things to try:sayyes:


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

IDE/ATAPI controllers after i click on this how to i find out what channel my burner resides on??

i do not understand

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Sorry for not being more precise, I didn't want to write a long post. 

In 'device manager>IDE/ATAPI controllers' you'll see the 'Primary IDE Channel' and the 'Secondary IDE Channel'. Double click on the primary channel and a new window pops up. Choose the 'advanced settings' tab. You'll see two windows, one for 'device 0' and one for 'device 1'. In each window, the bottom menu is 'current transfer mode' If it says 'not applicable' then there is no drive connected. This would be the channel with your HDD as that channel only has one item attached. If both boxes say something other than 'not applicable', then it is the channel with both your ROM drives on it, as they are on the same channel. Do the same with the secondary channel just to be sure.

When you find the channel with the two ROM drives on it, go back to the main 'device manager' window with the IDE/ATAPI controllers tree open and right-click on *just the channel that has your two ROM drives on it*. Choose 'delete' from the dropdown menu. A popup may say ''''blahblah don't do this blahblahblah'. Do it anyway. Now close device manager and reboot your system. Windows will now redetect your ROM drives and reinstall them. Hopefully it will reinstate your DVD burning capabilities.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi it was on my secondary and i erased them and then i restarted my computer and they reinstalled and i still get the same problem

i have tried yet another brand of dvd and still nothing

what should i do now

ryan


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
I want to know the Manufacturer ID of all the types of blank DVDs you have been using. Download DVDIdentifier and record and post *just* the "*Unique Disc Identifier*" for *each* of your media exactly as they appear in the readout. If you want to use the clipboard feature, that is OK as well.

If it isn't a poor media problem then it is either your PSU is becoming faulty or your drive is dying. You can test the drive by installing it in another system to see if it exhibits the same disfunction. If it works fine, then your PSU may be to blame and you should look into replacing it.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok i will try the dvd identifier tonight when i get home , but just so u know the computer is only 6 months old

is there another program i can use that is good to burn dvds? does it work with dvd shrink?

i will post tonight my results

thanks

ryan


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i downloaded and ran dvd identifier the only 2 disks i had here were sony and memorex, +DVD, the first one is sony and the second is memorex

let me know what u think


[18:43:11] DVD Identifier V4.2.0
[18:43:11] Initializing ASPI/SPTI Drive Interface
[18:43:11] SPTI Drive Interface Successfully Initialized
[18:43:11] 1 Supported Drive Found (Out Of 2 Available Drives)
[18:43:11] Manufacturer Database [[email protected]$87] Loaded From File : (@636$87) Entries Found
[18:43:44] This Version Of 'DVD Identifier' Is Up-To-Date
[18:43:44] The Manufacturer Database Is Up-To-Date
[18:44:03] Waiting For Drive To Initialize Disc...
[18:44:14] DVD+R/+RW Medium Detected. Starting Identification...
[18:44:14] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 1 (Original ADIP)
[18:44:14] ERROR : ADIP Read M1 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:44:14] INFO : ADIP Read Method 1 Not Supported ; Method 2 Will Be Attempted
[18:44:14] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 2 (Copy Of ADIP)
[18:44:14] ERROR : ADIP Read M2 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:44:14] INFO : ADIP Read Method 2 Requires A Written DVD+R/+RW Disc
[18:44:14] Disc Identification Did Not Complete Successfully
[18:44:29] DVD+R/+RW Medium Detected. Starting Identification...
[18:44:29] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 1 (Original ADIP)
[18:44:29] ERROR : ADIP Read M1 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:44:29] INFO : ADIP Read Method 1 Not Supported ; Method 2 Will Be Attempted
[18:44:29] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 2 (Copy Of ADIP)
[18:44:29] ERROR : ADIP Read M2 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:44:29] INFO : ADIP Read Method 2 Requires A Written DVD+R/+RW Disc
[18:44:29] Disc Identification Did Not Complete Successfully
[18:45:06] Waiting For Drive To Initialize Disc...
[18:45:15] DVD+R/+RW Medium Detected. Starting Identification...
[18:45:15] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 1 (Original ADIP)
[18:45:15] ERROR : ADIP Read M1 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:45:15] INFO : ADIP Read Method 1 Not Supported ; Method 2 Will Be Attempted
[18:45:15] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 2 (Copy Of ADIP)
[18:45:15] ERROR : ADIP Read M2 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:45:15] INFO : ADIP Read Method 2 Requires A Written DVD+R/+RW Disc
[18:45:15] Disc Identification Did Not Complete Successfully


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
It is not good that your drive cannot read/reognize either of these disks. Can your drive read/play/recognize *any* dvd disk/movie?

If your drive cannot do anything to any DVD, then the laser may be dead. You can try the drive in another system to see if it exhibits the same disfunction. If it does, then you know it is dead. 

We could, as a last resort, flash your drive with different firmware. I would prefer that you try the drive in another system first, unless that is close to impossible. Flashing with different firmware will not help if your laser is dead, and if you don't try it in another system before we flash, we may never know if it was dead before the flash.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i can watch dvd 's on my dvd player so i think the laseer works ok it s just when it comes to burning that i have a problem with it

get back and let me know what i should do??

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Noasad
I want you to remove Nero using the Nero Clean Tool. Then try using DVDIdentifier again. If it works, try a burn.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi i uninstalled nero and then ran dvd identifier and this is what it said


18:55:00] DVD+R/+RW Medium Detected. Starting Identification...
[18:55:00] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 1 (Original ADIP)
[18:55:00] ERROR : ADIP Read M1 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:55:00] INFO : ADIP Read Method 1 Not Supported ; Method 2 Will Be Attempted
[18:55:00] ** Initiating ADIP Retrieval Method 2 (Copy Of ADIP)
[18:55:00] ERROR : ADIP Read M2 Failed : Illegal request - Invalid field in CDB [05/24/00]
[18:55:00] INFO : ADIP Read Method 2 Requires A Written DVD+R/+RW Disc
[18:55:00] Disc Identification Did Not Complete Successfully

now what should i do


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
I want you to download and install this ASPI Layer. Try another detection and if that is successful, try another burn. If there are problems still, describe them and also post _another_ infotool output, attach to post as before.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi i ran dvd indentifier with a disk with info on it , my recovery cd i burned when i bought the computer, i think it was nt working before becuse i was using blankdvds here is what it said
it was on a memorex dvd, i also have sony but they are blank

** INFO : Drive = _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD [FW 1.26]
** INFO : Write Capabilities = DVD+R DVD+RW
** INFO : Disc = [DVD+R:CMC MAG-F01-000]
** INFO : Reference Speed : 1x DVD = 1385 kBps
** INFO : An Writeable Disc Is Recommended For Accurate Results
** INFO : Write Speeds (Supported By This Drive On This Disc) Listed Below

** INFO : GET PERFORMANCE Write Speed Descriptor(s)
Descriptor #1 = 5408 kBps ( 4.00x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]
Descriptor #2 = 3245 kBps ( 2.40x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]

** INFO : MODE SENSE Write Speed Descriptor(s) [Legacy Command]
** WARNING : MODE SENSE Is Obsolete And Not Always Properly Supported
Descriptor #1 = 5645 kBps ( 4.00x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]
Descriptor #2 = 4234 kBps ( 3.06x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]
Descriptor #3 = 3528 kBps ( 2.40x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]
Descriptor #4 = 2822 kBps ( 2.04x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]
Descriptor #5 = 1411 kBps ( 1.00x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]
Descriptor #6 = 706 kBps ( 0.51x) - [CLV/Non-Pure CAV]

here is the media code block


** WARNING : Format 11h (Method 1) Is Recommended ADIP Retrieval Method
** WARNING : Format 00h (Method 2) Data Might Contain Drive Modified Values
** INFO : Hex Dump Of 'Media Code'-Block Listed Below
** INFO : 4-Byte Header Preceding 'Media Code'-Block Discarded
** INFO : Format 00h (Method 2) - Physical Information (Copy Of ADIP)
0000 : 01 0f 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 1d 6d 8f 00 00 00 00 ..........m.....
0010 : 00 00 01 43 4d 43 20 4d 41 47 00 46 30 31 00 38 ...CMC MAG.F01.8
0020 : 23 54 37 10 02 48 71 02 8c 69 16 16 0b 0b 0a 0a #T7..Hq..i......
0030 : 01 1d 1e 0c 0c 12 12 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0040 : 01 00 38 38 02 28 64 31 05 30 22 10 08 20 1c 01 ..88.(d1.0".. ..
0050 : 00 00 02 28 64 31 05 30 22 10 08 20 1c 01 00 00 ...(d1.0".. ....
0060 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0070 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0080 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0090 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00a0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00b0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00c0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00d0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00e0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00f0 : 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........ 

unique disk identifier says DVD+R:CMG MAG F01-000

now what?
thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
DVDIdentifier should read blank disks...it works on my system. But no problem really. These disks are middle to bad in quality. The NEC is a decent burner and should get fair results with this media, but with better media, we can rule out media as a source of your problems. You may have several problems going here, media and drivers and/or whatever. I would recommend using better discs. If the Sony's are 8X +R disks the 'SONY D11' is fair and the 'YUDEN000T02' are great. Taiyo Yudens(YUDEN000T02...TY02 for short) are the best IMHO and Verbatim Datalife Plus(MCC003,TY02) are very good and fairly easy to find.

However, please install the ASPI layer and test as previously posted


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have downloaded aspi layer but when i go to install it it says it is only for windows 95/NT i have windows XP should i still install it??

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Yes install that and try a 'simulated' burn in Nero. If that is successful, try an actual burn. Attach any error log and another infotool as attachments, not in pasted in the message body.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i tried a burn with nero again and same result power calab err

here is the nero report

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 6:35:34 PM 
Nero API version: 6.6.0.16
Using interface version: 6.3.1.4
Installed in: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\
Application: ahead\Nero - Burning Rom
Internal Version: 6, 6, 0, 16b

Recorder: <_NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD> Version: 1.26 - HA 2 TA 0 - 6.6.0.16
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 2
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD atapi Port 2 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A atapi Port 2 ID 1 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : ST3160021A atapi Port 3 ID 0 DMA: On 

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
_NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD E: CDRom0
SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A F: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 66060288 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 447MB (458224kB)
Free physical memory: 102MB (105456kB)
Memory in use : 76 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

15.12.2005
NeroAPI
10:53:40 PM	#1 Phase 112 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
DVD-Video files reallocation started

10:53:40 PM	#2 Phase 114 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

10:53:40 PM	#3 Phase 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
DVD-Video files sorted

10:53:41 PM	#4 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

10:53:41 PM	#5 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD running

10:53:41 PM	#6 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 842
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

10:53:41 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3309
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

10:53:41 PM	#8 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3309
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

10:53:41 PM	#9 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3233
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

10:53:41 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 270
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 1977391 (439:25.16, 3862MB)

10:53:41 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 282
Write in overburning mode: NO

10:53:41 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2483
Recorder: _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD, Media type: DVD+R

10:53:41 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 448
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

10:53:41 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 838
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1977392 (1977392) = #1977392/439:25.17
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1977392 blocks [_NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD]
--------------------------------------------------------------

10:53:41 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1051
Prepare recorder [_NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4049698816, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
1977392 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

10:53:42 PM	#16 Phase 24 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
Caching of files started

10:53:43 PM	#17 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4120
Cache writing successful.

10:53:43 PM	#18 Phase 25 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
Caching of files completed

10:53:43 PM	#19 Phase 36 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
Burn process started at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

10:53:43 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2654
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

10:53:43 PM	#21 SCSI -1066 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1180
SCSI Exec, HA 2, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0AE60600
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0xAD 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x08 0x04 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x24 0x00 

10:53:43 PM	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5896
Drive: _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD
Book Type request [gen]: DVD-ROM, write to EEPROM
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

10:53:43 PM	#23 CDR -1211 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5056
Book Type set to: DVD-ROM

10:53:43 PM	#24 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 665
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

10:53:56 PM	#25 SCSI -1106 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1434
SCSI Exec, HA 2, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x00CA0000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x73 0x03 

10:53:56 PM	#26 CDR -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Power calibration error

10:53:56 PM	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

10:53:56 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

10:53:56 PM	#29 Phase 127 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
Generating DVD high compatibility borders

10:53:56 PM	#30 Phase 129 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
Generating DVD borders completed successfully

10:53:57 PM	#31 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5896
Drive: _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD
Book Type request [gen]: DVD+R, write to EEPROM
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

10:53:57 PM	#32 Phase 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 276
Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

10:53:57 PM	#33 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 867
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

10:53:57 PM	#34 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 896
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.02.53a, size=17136 bytes, created 8/1/2003 2:09:08 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option) 

what should i do now?


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

here is the nero info tool


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

> ASPI Information
> ----------------
> System ASPI : ASPI is not installed


Did you install the ASPI layer?

Also I asked you to try a 'simulated' burn so you do not waste disks.

Please post your error logs as attachments, do not paste them into the message body. They are a pain to scroll thru.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I also noticed you haven't installed Service Pack 2 for WinXP...is there any specific reason why not? It contains many desireable updates and security features.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i did install the aspi layer but the other night i was talking to the poeple at compaq and we tried a full system recovery, so i do not have service pack 2 , but am putting it on tonight

i did install the aspi layer but it could have gotten erased when i did the system recovery, so i will install again tonight

as for the simulated burn ido not know how to do that so idid a regualar one, it willn ot waste disks because nothing gets burned anyways so the disk is still good

u will install aspi layer tonight and let u know

thanks


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

when i try to download the aspi it says no qualified adaptec products have been detected on this system
this upgrade requires that either an adaptec version of the aspi layer be installed on your system
what should i do?

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
sorry for the crummy link. I have removed it from my favorites.:sayyes: 

Try this one, which I KNOW works. I just didn't want to confuse you with all the other stuff. 

You just need to run the 'instASPI' and ignore the other stuff. You can use nero infotool for verification. After you run the infotool, the ASPI layer is listed under the 'ASPI' tab or near the bottom of the report. There should be 4 files of version 4.60 listed under 'system ASPI' ...not Nero ASPI.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi
after i save the file and extract it, i get a message that says

aspi has not been properly installed

one or more have been replaced with older versions

here is the error report
LOG0143: *****************************************************************
LOG0144: Starting ASPICHK installer on Sat Dec 17 00:23:51 2005
ASPICHK0438: OS = Windows NT (5.01.2600)
UPGRADE0965: File c:\windows\system32\wnaspi32.dll does not exist
UPGRADE0369: No existing file to compare, upgrade recommended
UPGRADE0965: File c:\windows\system\winaspi.dll does not exist
UPGRADE0369: No existing file to compare, upgrade recommended
UPGRADE0965: File c:\windows\system32\drivers\aspi32.sys does not exist
UPGRADE0369: No existing file to compare, upgrade recommended
UPGRADE0965: File c:\windows\system\wowpost.exe does not exist
UPGRADE0369: No existing file to compare, upgrade recommended
ASPICHK0522: Inconsistent version numbers among components
ASPICHK0592: ASPI installation has problems
LOG0218: Closing installer log on Sat Dec 17 00:23:51 2005
LOG0219: ***************************************************



thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
After downloading the package and extracting to its own file, try running the 'killASPI' first, restart, then run the 'instASPI' and restart again. I just tried it on my system and it worked that way by killing the old first.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi so i download forceASPI17.ZIP 
extract it to its own file, or wherever

then run killaspi restart and run forceASPI17.ZIP 

but i can not install that file forceASPI17.ZIP as in my last email

so just try to install it and hit ok on the error message?

by the way where do i find killaspi?

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Step-by-step
1)download and save ForceASPI.zip to C:\Program Files\ForceASPI
2)Go to the zipped file and double-click on it. WinRAR or WinZIP should just open the zipped file and the window will show like the attached foto below. You will see the 'dumpaspi','instaspi','killaspi','killdump','restaspi' with '.bat' extensions with some other files and folders. If you need one of these utilities to unzip the download, just google for it. You can at least use the 30-day trial to open this.
3)Click the 'extract to' button in the top toolbar and accept the default file location, it will probably be 'C:\Program Files\ForceASPI\ForceASPI'.
4)Go to the target location and double click on the 'killaspi.bat' file. It should run in a DOS window for about 3 seconds,then say it has 'killed your aspi layer you must restart. press any key to continue'. Press any key to get out of the DOS window and restart your computer. 
5) Now go to the target location again and double-click on the 'instaspi.bat' file. Once again a DOS window will open and run for about 3 seconds and say it 'successfully installed your aspi layer, press any key to continue'. You must press any key to exit DOS and then restart you computer again. If you received any messsage other than the success message like the DOSASPI attached below, use 'Alt+PrintScreen' keys to copy and paste to a 'paint' file and save and attach using the 'manage attachments' button in the 'go advanced' reply window.
6) run your nero infotool and on the ASPI tab, and under 'system ASPI' it should show the four files with version 4.60.

Any other variance to the above instructions please be specific about where it happened in the process and what error messages you received.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi

everything happend just like u said it would , i did exactly what u said to do

but when i do an nero info tool , under the aspi tab it says aspi not installed

i have attached the file the bottom of the nero aspi part


ASPI Information
----------------
System ASPI : ASPI is not installed

Nero ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly

WNASPI32.DLL : 2.0.1.74 164112 bytes October 26, 2004



now what should i do??

thanks


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi

i tried all of the steps again and this time it worked

this is what it shows
ASPI Information
----------------
System ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly

WNASPI32.DLL : 4.60 (1021) 45056 bytes December 18, 2005
ASPI32.SYS : 4.60 (1021) 25244 bytes December 18, 2005
WINASPI.DLL : 4.60 (1021) 5600 bytes December 18, 2005
WOWPOST.EXE : 4.60 (1021) 4672 bytes December 18, 2005

Nero ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly

but the i tried a burn and i got the same this power colabortaion error

nothing changed when i tried a burn

now what should i try?

thanks

ryan


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

should i try to use a different program ?

now i put a dvd mivie in my drive, then use dvd shrink and then try to burn with nero and nero gives me problems

what should i try?

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Can your drive read the MID of the blank SONY disks using DVDIdentifier? If so post the results. You will need to get better media as suggested before as we need to eliminate poor media as a cause of your problems. 

You can try your drive in another system to see if it exhibits the same disfunctions. If you can borrow/buy another DVD burner and put it into your system to see if it functions correctly might help pinpoint the problem as well.

My feeling is if your drive has trouble with better media, I would attempt to return your drive under warranty. If they will not take the drive back, then you can try flashing your drive to an NEC ND2500A/2510A using the NEC conversion tool from Liggy and Dee. Then you can flash with a more current ND2500/2510 firmware that may have strategies to burn your selected media. All the instructions and FAQs and needed links are listed at the previous link. Converting your drive will void its warranty. 

Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi

ok i have downloaded the nec drive conversion tool 

so i download that and then download and install one of the firmware versions?

how do i know which one to download, is one better than the others?

which one should i download ??

so is that correct download and install the conversion tool and then download and install the firmware?

then restart the computer?

sorry but just not exactly sure 

thanks


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

and what do the fast orig and rpci mean when downloading the different firmawares?

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Download both the converter and firmware. I recommend the Dee's modified 205C firmware as it is the latest version available and will have the most updated codes. Convert your drive, then install the new firmware then restart. If it asks you to restart after the conversion, then do so...just follow the instructions.

orig=original firmware produced by the supplier

Fast= has had its read speed limiter removed for pressed(prerecorded manufactured) disks...it will read them faster

RPC1= has had its Regional Protecion Code removed so it will play disks from all regions.

Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi so just to be sure 

download both

when u say the 205 do u mean

Dell 2510 oem firware 2.05??

evven though my burner is nec

and which one orig, fast rpc1?

and after this try a shrink and burn???

thanks alot

ryan


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

> I recommend the Dee's modified 205C firmware


 not sure what your drive will be recognized as, probably a dell.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

holy crap it worked

i recognized it as a nec 2510 burner

burned fine every thing works great

i want to thank u very much for you time and patience

thanks again

ryan


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Hey that is REALLY great news! 12 days and 45 posts later...whew...

"..and I'm spent!"(using Austin Powers accent) 

Thanx for the thanx and happy burning


----------



## KR1963 (May 27, 2011)

> I am trying to create a DVD using Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 using a NEC ND-2100AD DVD+RW driver. I bought DVD-R recordable data DVD's and when I try to record the DVD (using a data DVD project in Roxio) I get an error saying wrong media for this project, insert a blank DVD. But that's what I have so, I don't know what to do from here. I even get this error when there is nothing in the drive, does that mean it's not recognizing anything?
> I've been reading about needing to update the firmware. Do I need to do that first? I have Firmware revision 103D.


*At the moment your problem is the media, the NEC 2100 supports writing to the "+ R & +RW" DVD media, not the DVD-R or DVD-RW. Try this first, you may not need the Dell firmware update.

Best Regards
*
*KR*


----------

